# manuka tree honey



## mlanden (Jun 19, 2016)

Lately I've been told by a local Aussie that honey from a New Zealand tree (the Manuka; Maori name) is considered there to be superior. He bought a small jar of it (for, like, $20!) and said it was the shizz. OK .... I did a little research online, and decided to buy a little Manuka treelet on eBay. Could be interesting. I have a feeling nobody else out there in Beekland has any experience with this, but thought I'd bring it up.

Maybe "Old Timer", the Kiwi, has some info/background? ....

Mitch


----------



## mischief (Jan 21, 2017)

I thought my bees would love it. I planted two trees,one with pink flower the other with white.
Three years later, i have yet to see a single bee on either of them in spite of the fact that they are loaded with flowers.
Right next to the Pink flower tree is a NZ Jasmine vine. This is younger, had hardly any flowers on it and was smothered with bees, wasps and bumble bees at the same time the Manuka was flowering.

I think there is such a thing as (what I call) critical mass. It may be that two trees just are not enough to be of interest to honey bees. I did see paper wasps on them and flies.

I mentioned this to the person who does my AFB check in spring and he said that he had been told by an old beek that they would take out Manuka honey frames before winter as it wasnt good for the bees. It turns to Jelly- cant remember the right name for that process right now.

Plant local natives, trees, shrubs, bulbs, annuals etc first, if you are interested in helping your local eco system.

I always have brassicas growing in time for them to be flowering from mid winter right through to late spring....yeah, someone did say....what winter?.... it is quite tame here compared to what you northerners have to deal with.lol


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

mlanden said:


> Maybe "Old Timer", the Kiwi, has some info/background? ....


A quick search of Beesource.....and voila! Everything you ever wanted to know....manuka thread started by Oldtimer himself. 

https://www.beesource.com/forums/sh...uka-Honey-Making-New-Zealand&highlight=manuka


----------



## mlanden (Jun 19, 2016)

beemandan said:


> A quick search of Beesource.....and voila! Everything you ever wanted to know....manuka thread started by Oldtimer himself.
> 
> https://www.beesource.com/forums/sh...uka-Honey-Making-New-Zealand&highlight=manuka


Outstanding, Mandan; OT and I have corresponded about the manuka. I finally have my plant (after 1 misadventure involving a dead little twig from England), and love it. We'll see if The Girls ever take to it ....

Mitch


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

mlanden said:


> Outstanding, Mandan; OT and I have corresponded about the manuka. I finally have my plant (after 1 misadventure involving a dead little twig from England), and love it. We'll see if The Girls ever take to it ....
> 
> Mitch


I'll be interested to know how it works out....both in the short and long term.


----------

